# anyone have a woods mow'n machine



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

I bought the 60 inch zero turn and I freaking love it. Bought it used for 2K. It has about half it's life left.

Anyone else own woods equipment and love it?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I've got one that I'm going to sell. It's got a 48 inch front mounted deck, leaf bin, double trail wheels, and a Kubota diesel motor. I freaken love it as well but even with a decent sized yard it's too much machine. It leaves a fantastic cut and just sips diesel. A full tank runs for a long time.

It especially shines during leaf season.


----------



## haas (Sep 7, 2018)

What model and engine does it have in it?


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Babaganoosh said:


> I've got one that I'm going to sell. It's got a 48 inch front mounted deck, leaf bin, double trail wheels, and a Kubota diesel motor. I freaken love it as well but even with a decent sized yard it's too much machine. It leaves a fantastic cut and just sips diesel. A full tank runs for a long time.
> 
> It especially shines during leaf season.


I absolutely love mine. Mine is Gas with a 30 hp Koehler motor. It cuts amazingly well. I can run it 7,8,9 mph and I still get a clean cut. It puts out so much power it pulls the grass and leaves up to provide a clean cut at nearly 10 mph. My only complaint is it weighs soooo much. I have wet sections of my yard and when it gets stuck I have to get out the farm jack. But that's not really a fair complaint.

Btw here is a picture of when I first brought her home. In a single year I eradicated nearly every weed in the property!!!


----------

